# Troll (sonnen) gets clowned



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Lol :thumb02:

couldnt find a Sonnen thread on the first page (shocking) to put this in.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha that's funny +rep.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

lmao nice!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Troll gets trolled by someone who looks like a troll.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Never had feelings about Bigfoot too much one way or the other, but if he can pwn Sonnen like that more often, he will become one of my favorites in a hurry.

Not that it's tough to do, Sonnen is an awfully slow moving target verbally, but that was a good one.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Silva took twice as long to dispose of Fedor than Hendo did.

I don't think he has the game to back up his trash talking but watevers bro. :confused02:


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

Trix said:


> Silva took twice as long to dispose of Fedor than Hendo did.
> 
> I don't think he has the game to back up his trash talking but watevers bro. :confused02:


You're an idiot right ??? 

The game plans weren't the same.... Hendo and Fedor went out there to knock each other's face off... While Big foot had a totally different strategy..

and that's like saying Paulo Thiago is better the GSP cause Thiago finished Kos....

Some people on this board I tell ya....


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

guy incognito said:


> Troll gets trolled by someone who looks like a troll.


His looks are a result of a disorder- acromegaly- good form in making fun of that. Bravo.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Alot of people must really hate sonnen cause this isn't really very funny, I'd definitely not say anyone was 'clowned'. I'd imagine Sonnen found it more funny at the hilarious english from Silva.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

> "You will show how to get out of a triangle?"


Well, tapping proved to be quite successful to get out of a triangle :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Trix said:


> Silva took twice as long to dispose of Fedor than Hendo did.
> 
> I don't think he has the game to back up his trash talking but watevers bro. :confused02:


:laugh:
I have no doubt whatsoever that Bigfoot would crush Sonnen... which is all that really matters in this context, right?


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

really another triangle joke is hilarious? demien maia made the same joke a month ago


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Why are the Sonnen fans lacking that sense of humor in this Sonnen thread? :confused02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Just imagine what Sonnen will say about Bigfoot now, he's already threatened to burn Blackhouse to the ground.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Dmaster23 said:


> Why are the Sonnen fans lacking that sense of humor in this Sonnen thread? :confused02:


Well I guess people familiar with Sonnen are used to hilarious rambling witty stories like 

"Listen Wanderlei, I will do a home invasion on you. I will cut the power to you house. The next thing you'll hear is me climbing up you stairs in a pair of night vision goggles I bought in the back of a soldier fourtune magazine. I'll pick the lock to the master door *Chh-chh* take a picture of you in bed with the Nogueira brothers, working on your “Jiu-Jitsu.” I'll take said photo and post it to www-dot-dorksfrombrazil-dot-com. Password not required. Username not required. That Wanderlei is how you threaten somebody. Dummy"

So the line implying "you are bad at defending triangles" doesn't really strike me as that clever/witty or funny, especially as Damien Maia already said the exact the same thing a month back with a bit better english.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> Well I guess people familiar with Sonnen are used to hilarious rambling witty stories like
> 
> *"Listen Wanderlei, I will do a home invasion on you. I will cut the power to you house. The next thing you'll hear is me climbing up you stairs in a pair of night vision goggles I bought in the back of a soldier fourtune magazine. I'll pick the lock to the master door *Chh-chh* take a picture of you in bed with the Nogueira brothers, working on your “Jiu-Jitsu.” I'll take said photo and post it to www-dot-dorksfrombrazil-dot-com. Password not required. Username not required. That Wanderlei is how you threaten somebody. Dummy"*
> 
> So the line implying "you are bad at defending triangles" doesn't really strike me as that clever/witty or funny, especially as Damien Maia already said the exact the same thing a month back with a bit better english.


Bigfoots joke was effortless, witty and funny. 
The crap you posted about Wanderlei is just silly and will mostly appeal to people of a certain age group.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Dmaster23 said:


> Why are the Sonnen fans lacking that sense of humor in this Sonnen thread? :confused02:


I am not a sonnon fan how ever I got to agree with the others about the joke being old. They need to come up with something new.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

hahahaha what amuse me more is that chael fans are geting all butt hurts for this nonsense, the guy just saw the oportunity to have his fun, go brush ur teeths or something instead of hating.
jokes can be clever or dumb but they all meant to make u lol, and I lol'ed.
For the ones picking on his english, well thats not his mother language so before u say anything remember that the ugly silva can "speak" 2 languages and that he prob make more money than ur interwebz warrior ass. thats more than most of u clowns will accomplish in life. not to mention he beat Fedor, and that not even ur Troll God sonnen will taste.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

The only thing funnier than this joke is Sonnen fans acting like it isn't funny :laugh:


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

vilify said:


> The only thing funnier than this joke is Sonnen fans acting like it isn't funny :laugh:


you mean the same joke that was said by maia a month ago? which in turn had been said for years before that?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

burgito said:


> The game plans weren't the same.... Hendo and Fedor went out there to knock each other's face off... While Big foot had a totally different strategy..





Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> I have no doubt whatsoever that Bigfoot would crush Sonnen... which is all that really matters in this context, right?


I don't think Silva can hang with top heavyweights like JDS, Lesnar, Carwin, Mir, etcetera.

I think unless he improves he'll be shut down eventually. Right now I think Antonio Silva is at or near Stefan Struve level.

If that's the case he may be better off not saying anything. :thumb02:

I think Sonnen would have a chance against Silva. Maybe not in a stand up war. But with his grappling I think he could possibly do it. I wouldn't bet against him. Can you say the same? 

As far as funny goes, I imagine Silva sitting at his computer for 5 hours trying to think of something funny to say & finally, FINALLY, coming up with that comment.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

vilify said:


> Bigfoots joke was effortless, witty and funny.
> The crap you posted about Wanderlei is just silly and will mostly appeal to people of a certain age group.


I guess the fact every anti sonnen fan countlessly posts 'sonnen has the worst sub defense in the world' jokes in every other thread has dulled what I deem funny or not. That effortless and witty reply sounds like the sort of jokes a poorly spoken and new member to this community would write rather than a fighter.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

joestevens said:


> you mean the same joke that was said by maia a month ago? which in turn had been said for years before that?


Maia was different and even then I don't care how many people have said it before. The way Silva delivered it was funny. 

Obviously a HUGE Sonnen fan like yourself wont admit it which is quite funny in itself.



anderton46 said:


> I guess the fact every anti sonnen fan countlessly posts 'sonnen has the worst sub defense in the world' jokes in every other thread has dulled what I deem funny or not. That effortless and witty reply sounds like the sort of jokes a poorly spoken and new member to this community would write rather than a fighter.


Sorry if his writing skills don't meet your high standards.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Funny tweet from Bigfoot. Will get better when Sonnen replies. 

But judging from the Silva fight Sonnen do know the technical correct way to escape a triangle. He got up and held his arm and sat down on his butt but he fell alittle on his side which made it tighter i belive and Anderson turned it into an armbar. I think Sonnen even got one leg up on Anderson stomach for the cross, but It was to late

Anyways, Bas has the best triangle escape. He pulls a neck crank and forces you to let go of the triangle


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

anderton46 said:


> Well I guess people familiar with Sonnen are used to hilarious rambling witty stories like
> 
> "Listen Wanderlei, I will do a home invasion on you. I will cut the power to you house. The next thing you'll hear is me climbing up you stairs in a pair of night vision goggles I bought in the back of a soldier fourtune magazine. I'll pick the lock to the master door *Chh-chh* take a picture of you in bed with the Nogueira brothers, working on your “Jiu-Jitsu.” I'll take said photo and post it to www-dot-dorksfrombrazil-dot-com. Password not required. Username not required. That Wanderlei is how you threaten somebody. Dummy"
> 
> So the line implying "you are bad at defending triangles" doesn't really strike me as that clever/witty or funny, especially as Damien Maia already said the exact the same thing a month back with a bit better english.


that was the longest unfunny run-on joke ever.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Trix said:


> I don't think Silva can hang with top heavyweights like JDS, Lesnar, Carwin, Mir, etcetera.
> 
> I think unless he improves he'll be shut down eventually. Right now I think Antonio Silva is at or near Stefan Struve level.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about Silva beating the top UFC heavies? And if you think Sonnen could handle Silva, you is tripping my friend. No way on earth is that ever going to happen. :confused03:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Trix said:


> I think Sonnen would have a chance against Silva. Maybe not in a stand up war. But with his grappling I think he could possibly do it. I wouldn't bet against him. Can you say the same?


What? Bigfoot has like 80 pounds of muscle on Sonnen and his base is grappling. It would be like watching an ogre maul a hobbit.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Trix said:


> I think Sonnen would have a chance against Silva. Maybe not in a stand up war. But with his grappling I think he could possibly do it.


Against a 280lbs BJJ black belt *heavy weight* when he regularly struggles to handle BJJ black belt middleweights ...right, that sounds plausible :confused02:

I mean, to see the usual nuthugging for different fighters in this forum can be funny, but DUDE! Don't try to outrun your idol in his weird statements.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Who said anything about Silva beating the top UFC heavies? And if you think Sonnen could handle Silva, you is tripping my friend. No way on earth is that ever going to happen. :confused03:


Won't Silva look lame talking trash if hes not a top tier fighter? :confused02:

Whether or not it happens says absolutely nothing about what the final outcome would be.



osmium said:


> What? Bigfoot has like 80 pounds of muscle on Sonnen and his base is grappling. It would be like watching an ogre maul a hobbit.


His base is grappling not wrestling.

Sonnen could conceivably GnP to victory if he coud hit TDs without gasing.

80 lbs of muscle? Silva is brazils version of Tim Sylvia. That size & weight isn't necessarily being used effectively.


----------



## Frankie_Fourty7 (Aug 24, 2011)

I find it funny how most of the arguements for Chael are about how Bigfoot's joke is old yet Chael's constantly spewing the same lines and you nuthuggers find it hilariously original.:confused03: :sarcastic12:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I just realized Antonio Silva is rated in the top 10, in some cases top 5 MMA heavyweight rankins.

I don't think he deserves his rating.

Especially not for defeating a heavyweight(Fedor) who was TKO'ed by a middleweight(Hendo) in 1 round.

Guys like Mitrione and Pat Barry would knock Silva into next tuesday. xD


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This turned very sad very quick. Who cares whether Big Foot is a wrestler or where he's ranked? He just clowned Chael Sonnen! That is greatly comical and a breath of fresh air, in 10 words Big Foot has managed to make me chuckle more than Sonnen ever has with his daily 1000 word rants.

A round of applause for Antonio.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Hilarious and true! Sonnen never really has learned triangle defense, maybe bigfoot could help him out with that, and teach him a thing or two about EFFECTIVE GnP.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Its so much worse because its true. :laugh:

That dude has forgotten the smell of more guys dicks than you or I shall ever know.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I didn't really find this funny, maybe because it's overplayed ever since he lost to Anderson, I'm not a fan of either fighter. Sonnen uses his mouth to stay relevant and not his skill, something which I'm not a fan of, and big foot is a rather boring fighter.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Well the reason it's funny is because 10 of Chael's 11 losses are from submission, and most of them were replays of the Anderson fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Trix said:


> Won't Silva look lame talking trash if hes not a top tier fighter? :confused02:
> 
> Whether or not it happens says absolutely nothing about what the final outcome would be.
> 
> ...


Dude. please. Stop it! :laugh:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Trix said:


> 80 lbs of muscle? Silva is brazils version of Tim Sylvia. That size & weight isn't necessarily being used effectively.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

osmium said:


>


Yeah I was just about to post some pics as well but you beat me to it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm a Sonnen fan, and I got a chuckle out of it.

Well played Sir. Sonnen, game set. Match.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> I am not a sonnon fan how ever I got to agree with the others about the joke being old. They need to come up with something new.


Some jokes never lose their fun-factor though. Here's a prime example. . .


































You see? :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Some jokes never lose their fun-factor though. Here's a prime example. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol
















































ahh bisping, how sweet will it be the next time you have dreams in the octagon


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

[off topic]










Those guys look tremendously ridiculous doing that crap,
but they sure must be eating plenty of quality beef.

[/off topic]


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Chael just tweeted this...



Chael Twitter said:


> @bigfootsilva, I want to tell you a joke so funny it will make your head grow. It goes like this..Oh wait, I see you have already heard it.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Crester said:


> Chael just tweeted this...


Lol. Oh I better say 'thats not funny, everything he says bores me and in no possible way could this make anyone laugh, and if you do laugh then you must still be in school' etc etc


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Zenhalo said:


> His looks are a result of a disorder- acromegaly- good form in making fun of that. Bravo.


Lololol
The dude is extremely UGZ!!

Im making fun of it. 

Im so sick of this hippie society. Its getting old now... can we move on from it already?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well that was a let down. I was expecting something witty or funny but I guess not.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL.

what so funny is that it was Bigfoot Silva of all people to respond to his tweet via Iphone (Chael would've least expected BF Silva to do that because he'd thought Silva can't operate a computer let alone smaller gadgets :thumb02 and the confrontational way Silva did it.

it seems now 1 out of 3 Brazilians would troll Chael in every opportunity and I would enjoy every moment of it.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Good poke on Sonnen, however Sonnen is the man. I think he's hilarious.. Even if for some reason you don't find him funny, there's no denying how witty the guy is.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> you will show how to get out of a triangle?





Sonnen said:


> I want to tell you a joke so funny it will make your head grow. It goes like this..Oh wait, I see you have already heard it.


Let's see... making fun of the fact that the other guy has already been submitted by triangle 4 times in his professional career, but still refuses to work on his defense because he thinks he'll turn gay if he voluntarily positions himself in another man's guard, vs. making fun of a physical birth defect.

This is going to be a tough choice.:wink01:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Crester said:


> Chael just tweeted this...
> 
> Originally Posted by Chael Twitter
> @bigfootsilva, I want to tell you a joke so funny it will make your head grow. It goes like this..Oh wait, I see you have already heard it.



Chael went easy on him & clearly made a strong effort to avoid injuring Silva's feelings.

He knows it took Silva 10 hrs to think of a clever retort & didn't want to take that hard earned accomplishment away from him.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

Trix said:


> Chael went easy on him & clearly made a strong effort to avoid injuring Silva's feelings.
> 
> He knows it took Silva 10 hrs to think of a clever retort & didn't want to take that hard earned accomplishment away from him.


It took Silva no longer than 1hr 40 minutes to see and respond to the tweet.

Sonnen thinks he is cool making fun of birth defects? 

Your constant nut hugging is starting to make to other nut huggers look bad.

You implied Sonnen could beat the guy when we know it's a fact e can't beat anyone named Silva let alone anyone who is from Brazil.

The reason it was funny is because even though it's an old joke Sonnen left himself open for it and I think there was more wit in Silva's response than 90% of the drool spilled by Sonnen.

Do yourself a favor and go paint the underside of the bridge...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

sg160187 said:


> It took Silva no longer than 1hr 40 minutes to see and respond to the tweet.
> 
> Sonnen thinks he is cool making fun of birth defects?
> 
> ...



Everyone over-rated Fedor and hugged his nuts as if they were the only pair of life vests available after the sinking of the titanic.

Silvas only claim to fame is defeating Fedor and riding upon the excessive amount of nut hugging Fedor enjoyed.

This means Silvas fame & fortune are mainly derived from Fedor's rampant frenzied Fedortard fanboyism drool movement & Silva hasn't truly done anything to justify a top 10, much less top 5 ranking.

Its almost as if Fedors nut warmers transferred to Silvas nuts when he beat Fedor.... Dare I say you may very well be one of them?

There may be a subtle irony in your accusations of me being a "nuthugger" you are not quite aware of.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

Trix said:


> Everyone over-rated Fedor and hugged his nuts as if they were the only pair of life vests available after the sinking of the titanic.
> 
> Silvas only claim to fame is defeating Fedor and riding upon the excessive amount of nut hugging Fedor enjoyed.
> 
> ...


Actually I'm not a huge fan of Fedor never have been...

I also fail to see how any of what you just said has any relevance to the points I was making :confused02:

This thread because Sonnen got trolled big time the even the oldest jokes used with the right timing can be effective. Don't know how or why you ended up ranting about Fedor being overrated and trying to cryptically tell me what I am not aware of :confused03:

At the end of the day you are making yourself look more deranged in every post you make. I'm sure even Sonnen himself cracked a cheeky grin when he read the response.

You should go :sarcastic12: over your favorite Sonnen poster...


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

Trix said:


> Everyone over-rated Fedor and hugged his nuts as if they were the only pair of life vests available after the sinking of the titanic.
> 
> Silvas only claim to fame is defeating Fedor and riding upon the excessive amount of nut hugging Fedor enjoyed.
> 
> ...


Seriously get over it. We get it...you hate Fedor and you love Sonnen. Good for you but obviously many people enjoyed Silva's comment and found it funny. Maybe it's a rather old joke but still he used in a very good way that got him some laughs. And btw Sonnen uses the same old same old same old jokes over and over again too.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

xeberus said:


> Its so much worse because its true. :laugh:
> 
> That dude has forgotten the smell of more guys dicks than you or I shall ever know.


Maybe it's not that he _can't_ defend a triangle, but just that he doesn't _want_ to defend it. Nothing to be ashamed of to follow ones taste :thumb02:



Trix said:


> There may be a subtle irony in your accusations of me being a "nuthugger" you are not quite aware of.


Nah, the only real subtle irony using the word "nuthugger" in a Chael Sonnen thread is that the biggest literal nuthugger of those playing a part in the thread is ...Chael Sonnen himself


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol at people saying Big Foots comment was clever. At this point a 6 year old girl could come up with that.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Chael Twitter said:


> @bigfootsilva, I want to tell you a joke so funny it will make your head grow. It goes like this..Oh wait, I see you have already heard it.


 Sonnens "jokes" are so forced. I mean, "a joke so funny it will make your head grow"? Thats not even a phrase that anyone uses. It doesnt even make sense. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol at people saying Big Foots comment was clever. At this point a 6 year old girl could come up with that.


I'm glad _someone_ gets it. :thumb02:

I admit Silvas comment was funny for about 5-10 seconds because it was completely unexpected.

But, it doesn't come near to matching Sonnen's legacy of lolz.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Trix said:


> I'm glad _someone_ gets it. :thumb02:
> 
> I admit Silvas comment was funny for about 5-10 seconds because it was completely unexpected.
> 
> But, it doesn't come near to matching Sonnen's legacy of lolz.


It would be funnier if Big Foot just kept telling Sonnen "What you going to teach how to escape a triangle?" over and over again. No matter what Sonnens tweet says. Then Big Foot might get a chuckle out of me lol


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

Trix said:


> I'm glad _someone_ gets it. :thumb02:
> 
> I admit Silvas comment was funny for about 5-10 seconds because it was completely unexpected.
> 
> But, it doesn't come near to matching Sonnen's legacy of lolz.


Sonnen's 'legacy' isn't his witty remarks it's his ability to get caught in triangles and lose while on roids...

Also I would respect Sonnen a little more if he had the balls to back it up. I remember the time Wandy was in the car with him and he didn't say a word back, then as soon as Wandy isn't there he starts slagging him off :confused02:


----------



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)

sg160187 said:


> Sonnen's 'legacy' isn't his witty remarks it's his ability to get caught in triangles and lose while on roids...
> 
> Also I would respect Sonnen a little more if he had the balls to back it up. I remember the time Wandy was in the car with him and he didn't say a word back, then as soon as Wandy isn't there he starts slagging him off :confused02:


so what you wanted sonnen to get in an unprofessional fist fight in a moving fight from front seat to the back? and sonnen was humoring wand in that instance anyways, dont trash sonnen just to hate bring up some real facts, bigfoot has talked trash about nearly everyone unprovoked too like josh barnett who did nothing wrong, and sonnen, and i think he had some words for fedor and werdum and overeem too.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

sg160187 said:


> Sonnen's 'legacy' isn't his witty remarks it's his ability to get caught in triangles and lose while on roids...
> 
> Also I would respect Sonnen a little more if he had the balls to back it up. I remember the time Wandy was in the car with him and he didn't say a word back, then as soon as Wandy isn't there he starts slagging him off :confused02:


Are people already forgetting that Bigfoot tested positive for steroids?

Or are we just going to ignore that because we r supposed to dislike Sonnen and like Bigfoot cause he is a freak and we pity his huge deformed head??


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

joestevens said:


> so what you wanted sonnen to get in an unprofessional fist fight in a moving fight from front seat to the back? and sonnen was humoring wand in that instance anyways, dont trash sonnen just to hate bring up some real facts, bigfoot has talked trash about nearly everyone unprovoked too like josh barnett who did nothing wrong, and sonnen, and i think he had some words for fedor and werdum and overeem too.


No I didn't expect a fist fight in the back of the car but it shows alot about respect when you trash talk someone as soon as there back is turned. You don't need to decend into violence to back a point up. I was just saying I would of liked a little more backbone from Sonnen.

As for BFS I didn't know he used steroids and I can't see where I said I liked him. Just that I thought his comment was funny regardless of how old it is. Sonnen got trolled and the world should be up in arms about it? 

What is wrong with this forum and people 'assumptions' of what others think or mean? :confused03:


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Are people already forgetting that Bigfoot tested positive for steroids?
> 
> Or are we just going to ignore that because we r supposed to dislike Sonnen *and like Bigfoot cause he is a freak and we pity his huge deformed head??*


Of course. Political correctness tells us theres no other way to feel about these kind of people. We cant laugh at, or with, people with tourettes. We cant find the 100m sprint in the special olympics even slightly amusing, even though it is (and yes, i know thats wrong). We're not allowed to think for ourselves on these subjects.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Of course. Political correctness tells us theres no other way to feel about these kind of people. We cant laugh at, or with, people with tourettes. We cant find the 100m sprint in the special olympics even slightly amusing, even though it is (and yes, i know thats wrong). We're not allowed to think for ourselves on these subjects.


Im surprised someone got what i was getting at. People now a days are 2 serious about every little thing. Sonnen made a very small joke about Big Foots big head and right away people are acting like Sonnen murdered an angel or something. Also Big Foot isnt a good guy himself. He has been caught for steroids in a much worse way then Chael Sonnen has. As he was suspended he went to a different country to fight. He has been attacking alot of MMA fighters as of late and it seems very unprovoked. Not too mention that this little conversation between the two, big foot provoked. Yet Chael is the bad guy and we shout pity bigfoot??? 
I also never understood the whole mentality "Dude thats a health problem, dont laugh!". So if it wasnt a health problem then we could laugh?? Where do people come up with these rules?. Dont people like bigfoot get sick of people constantly treating them with pity? 






I once got bitched out by people because i thought that video is the creepiest thing ever. Being politically correct is out of control these days.

Omg... even 1 second of that video and il have nightmares tonight >_<
Soooo creepyyy.






sg160187 said:


> No I didn't expect a fist fight in the back of the car but it shows alot about respect when you trash talk someone as soon as there back is turned. You don't need to decend into violence to back a point up. I was just saying I would of liked a little more backbone from Sonnen.
> 
> As for BFS I didn't know he used steroids and I can't see where I said I liked him. Just that I thought his comment was funny regardless of how old it is. Sonnen got trolled and the world should be up in arms about it?
> 
> *What is wrong with this forum and people 'assumptions' of what others think or mean?* :confused03:


You talk about people making assumptions yet you are the one that brought up the video of Chael and Wandy in a car. You seem to be making an assumption that Chael was scared (Has no balls) because he didnt beat Wandy up in that van. There is no proof there that Chael is scared in any way.. dont make assumptions based on the fact that Chael didnt completely trash Wandy right there. Isnt Wandy using a walking stick in that video btw?? Yes that would be really "BACKING IT UP" if Chael beat up a guy with a walking stick right?

Not to mention that iv seen Chael say publicly that he would try and avoid street fights if he can. (Way before the wandy incident). So a grown man avoiding to fight in a van when he could fight the same guy in the octagon seems like a mature thing not a "If he had any balls" thing.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> You talk about people making assumptions yet you are the one that brought up the video of Chael and Wandy in a car. You seem to be making an assumption that Chael was scared (Has no balls) because he didnt beat Wandy up in that van. There is no proof there that Chael is scared in any way.. dont make assumptions based on the fact that Chael didnt completely trash Wandy right there. Isnt Wandy using a walking stick in that video btw?? Yes that would be really "BACKING IT UP" if Chael beat up a guy with a walking stick right?
> 
> Not to mention that iv seen Chael say publicly that he would try and avoid street fights if he can. (Way before the wandy incident). So a grown man avoiding to fight in a van when he could fight the same guy in the octagon seems like a mature thing not a "If he had any balls" thing.


Show me what I said to indicate I wanted them to start fighting? When I said 'Balls to back it up' I meant at least stand by what you said not start throwing bombs.

Where did I say that Sonnen was 'scared'? I just said he lacked the respect to at least say what he thought to the guys face instead of sitting silently waiting for Wandy to be out of earshot before ripping into him.

I still fail to see where I've made these assumption and can see you are quite the assumption maker yourself. You have twisted everything I wrote to make it into something it isn't :sarcastic12:

I don't write between the lines so how about you stop trying too read between them? You want my opinion on something I'll tell it straight I don't need people to tell me what I might have meant.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Im surprised someone got what i was getting at. People now a days are 2 serious about every little thing. Sonnen made a very small joke about Big Foots big head and right away people are acting like Sonnen murdered an angel or something. Also Big Foot isnt a good guy himself. He has been caught for steroids in a much worse way then Chael Sonnen has. As he was suspended he went to a different country to fight. He has been attacking alot of MMA fighters as of late and it seems very unprovoked. Not too mention that this little conversation between the two, big foot provoked. Yet Chael is the bad guy and we shout pity bigfoot???
> I also never understood the whole mentality "Dude thats a health problem, dont laugh!". So if it wasnt a health problem then we could laugh?? Where do people come up with these rules?. Dont people like bigfoot get sick of people constantly treating them with pity?
> 
> 
> ...


Where was fighting in a van implied in sg's post? His point was that Chael didn't have the decency or respect to consult Wandy in the van and stand his ground. Instead, the first chance he got, he decided to talk shit behind Wandy's back.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

sg160187 said:


> Where did I say that Sonnen was 'scared'? I just said he lacked the respect to at least say what he thought to the guys face instead of sitting silently waiting for Wandy to be out of earshot before ripping into him.



It was out of respect that Chael didn't say anything. 

They were on the way to an event to show respect to Wanderlei for being an MMA legend.

Chael has enough class not to ruin things for Wanderlei. He's not necessarily a mindless, brainless, prick or a robot who simply tears people apart verbally every second of every day, y'know?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Trix said:


> It was out of respect that Chael didn't say anything.
> 
> They were on the way to an event to show respect to Wanderlei for being an MMA legend.
> 
> Chael has enough class not to ruin things for Wanderlei. He's not necessarily a mindless, brainless, prick or a robot who simply tears people apart verbally every second of every day, y'know?


Oh, I see. It was out of pure respect from Chael to not consult Wanderlei face to face but just slag him off behind his back the first chance he gets. Yes, that's a much more respectful approach.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Trix said:


> It was out of respect that Chael didn't say anything.
> 
> They were on the way to an event to show respect to Wanderlei for being an MMA legend.
> 
> Chael has enough class not to ruin things for Wanderlei. *He's not necessarily a mindless, brainless, prick or a robot who simply tears people apart verbally every second of every day, y'know?*


Substantial evidence of alternate behaviour would do your argument the world of good.


----------



## Reforzo230 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol! If anyone says Chael Sonnen shows respect is clearly out of their mind. Man I can't wait for Sonnen to lose just so this Chael train can go away, ffs it's just getting old now.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Zenhalo said:


> His looks are a result of a disorder- acromegaly- good form in making fun of that. Bravo.


How is that any different from making fun of they way anyone looks.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Gotta admit Sonnens response had me laughing!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Both had me chuckle a bit. Good stuff.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Oh, I see. It was out of pure respect from Chael to not consult Wanderlei face to face but just slag him off behind his back the first chance he gets. Yes, that's a much more respectful approach.





Soojooko said:


> Substantial evidence of alternate behaviour would do your argument the world of good.


Exhibit A. Chael can be very respectful and classy when he believes circumstances warrant it. Here Chael is respectuflly accepting a brazilian flag from a brazilian journalist.






What's up with the Sonnenphobia, anyway? 

What exactly do you have against Chael? :confused02:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol at people saying Big Foots comment was clever. At this point a 6 year old girl could come up with that.


I think its belly rolling laughter funny...considering the fact Sonnen made a large part of his career degrading Brazilians and making them seem backwards, illiterate and uncivilized.

and it took a simpleton comment like Silva's to burn Chael slow.... :thumb02: :laugh:

I love it


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Trix said:


> Exhibit A. Chael can be very respectful and classy when he believes circumstances warrant it. Here Chael is respectuflly accepting a brazilian flag from a brazilian journalist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont be silly. I like Chael.

I was merely responding to those calling Silva ugly/stupid/whatever just because he made a genuinely funny comment. I find it ironic that a Sonnen fan can get all arsey about it.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I once got bitched out by people because i thought that video is the creepiest thing ever. Being politically correct is out of control these days.
> 
> Omg... even 1 second of that video and il have nightmares tonight >_<
> Soooo creepyyy.


I fcuking hate you for this! Ima have to sleep with my light on tonight! Funny as hell, but youre right its so creepy!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

How is this thread still alive? 80+ posts about to "tweets"

Save me Baby Jesus!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I fcuking hate you for this! Ima have to sleep with my light on tonight! Funny as hell, but youre right its so creepy!


Just watched that. It gave me the chills when that thing was looking into the camera. Then I laughed after. I'm not sure whether I'm scared or humored...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

sg160187 said:


> Show me what I said to indicate I wanted them to start fighting? When I said 'Balls to back it up' I meant at least stand by what you said not start throwing bombs.
> 
> Where did I say that Sonnen was 'scared'? I just said he lacked the respect to at least say what he thought to the guys face instead of sitting silently waiting for Wandy to be out of earshot before ripping into him.
> 
> ...


Balls to back it up ment stand behind what he said?? When has Chael not stood behind what he said?? I dont exactly remember him singing a different tune in the van.


That video is the reason children stay up at night btw. They could throw her in a horror movie. lol


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> *I just realized Antonio Silva is rated in the top 10, in some cases top 5 MMA heavyweight rankins.
> 
> I don't think he deserves his rating.*





Trix said:


> * Right now I think Antonio Silva is at or near Stefan Struve level.*



How do you spell...

*VINDICATION*?

:thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Trix said:


> How do you spell...
> 
> *VINDICATION*?
> 
> :thumb02:


Coumier is a beast. As Chael Sonne said.. all the Silvas suck. 

JK... but Big Foot Silva would still beat the crap out of Struve.


----------

